# athlon ou p4?

## fmalabre

Je voudrais changer mon CPU (et carte mere).

Maintenant, ca m'a l'air super complique.

Je voudrais depenser vers $200, et pour ce prix je pourrais avoir un XP 2400+ ou un P4 2.4.

Maintenant, que prendre? Devrais je attendre encore un peu?

J'ai vu des XP 2400+ overclockes a 2900+, donc ca me parrait une bonne option... J'ai presque toujours overclocke mes CPU, donc pas de pb pour moi...

Quelqu'un a-t-il deja overclocke ces CPU?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'ai déja overclocké un PII 350 (pour le monter vers les 450 je pense). Je n'ai pas vu de grandes différences dans les performances, par contre, la stabilité des logiciels (surtout les jeux) s'en ressentait un peu.

Et évidemment le proc chauffe plus, d'où l'obligation d'avoir un bon ventilo.

Globalement je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt en tout cas.

Pour ce qui est du proc, un pote a pris un p4 2.4 et il en est très content...

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Globalement je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt en tout cas.

 

Ben actuellement j'ai un P3 600 que j'overclocke a 800.

J'ai vraiment les perfs d'un P3 800. C'est exactement comme un P3 800.

L'interet est que j'ai paye le prix d'un P3 600.

Je ne parle pas d'overclocke avec un system de refroidissement liquide, etc...

Mais quelque chose de raisonable... Pour l'exemple que je donnais, je paie le XP 2400+ $200, aujourd'hui le XP 2800+ coute plus de $400. Et je pourrais en faire un XP 2900+. Tu vois l'interet?

----------

## arlequin

Un Athlon XP à 2900+... je veux pas être méchant, mais si tu lances un gros merge, tu vas voir les flammes de l'Enfer sortir de ta tour...   :Twisted Evil: 

A moins que ton pc se trouve dans une sale de congelation...   :Razz: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Un Athlon XP à 2900+... je veux pas être méchant, mais si tu lances un gros merge, tu vas voir les flammes de l'Enfer sortir de ta tour...  

 

Ca a l'air de bien marche avec un refroidissement a air.

Regarde le site http://ocsystem.com, ils vendent des systemes tel que l'exemple que j'ai donne.

Leurs systemes sont garantis 1 an, donc je ne pense pas que ca soit un super overclock...

J'ai vu des P4 1.8 overclocke a 2.7 avec un refroidissement a air...

Il faut juste bien faire circuler l'air dans la machine, et ca devrait etre bon...

Mon P3 600 tourne a +33% -> P3 800

Un XP 2400+ pousse a XP 2900+ est seuleument +20%

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Ben actuellement j'ai un P3 600 que j'overclocke a 800.
> 
> J'ai vraiment les perfs d'un P3 800. C'est exactement comme un P3 800.
> 
> L'interet est que j'ai paye le prix d'un P3 600.
> ...

 

Je vois effectivement l'intérêt au niveau  financier. Ce qu'il y a c'est qu'au niveau utilisateur je n'ai jamais ressenti une grande différence (hormis dans les benchs) entre mon PII normal et la version overclockée.

Et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'achéte jamais les tous derniers processeurs, d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que la fréquence des procs ne change plus grand chose pour une utilisation normale.

Pour ma part je suis encore très satisfait de mon Athlon 900 TBird, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en changerais...

----------

## fmalabre

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Pour ma part je suis encore très satisfait de mon Athlon 900 TBird, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'en changerais...

 

Oui, je comprend bien...

Je me demande aussi si je dois attendre ou changer maintenant.

En achetant une carte mere, CPU et memoire, j'ai tout a cote pour me fabriquer un autre PC, donc ca me fera un PC en plus.

Aussi, c'est au niveau compilation, mon system est vraiment lent. Je sais qu'une memoire plus importante et plus rapide changera beaucoup, donc je me dis autant changer le CPU aussi...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

En fait tout dépends de toi   :Very Happy: 

Mais si c'est seulement pour gagner un peu de temps à la compilation, est ce que c'est vraiment nécessaire?

C'est une étape que tu ne fais pas tous les jours, je pense que c'est vraiment utile quand tu fais des applications demandant des ressources processeur importantes (genre de la 3D, de l'encodage DivX  :Wink: ).

Moi je pense plutôt que tu devrais investir l'argent que tu mettrais dans ce proc pour ajouter de la RAM et du stockage. En même temps si c'ets pour te faire un 2éme PC, ça change tout   :Cool: 

----------

## sergio

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Je voudrais changer mon CPU (et carte mere).
> 
> Maintenant, ca m'a l'air super complique.
> 
> Je voudrais depenser vers $200, et pour ce prix je pourrais avoir un XP 2400+ ou un P4 2.4.
> ...

 

A mon avis il faut prendre aussi en compte les temps d'accès disque et la vistesse du bus interne. En effet il vaut mieux avoir un processeur un peu plus lent avec de bon accès disques qu'un processeur hyper rapide et des temps d'accès pourris...

Pour ma part j'ai de meilleurs temps de réponse sur un PC avec PIII 450 et des disques ULTRA SCSI II à 18000 tours que sur un P4 1.4 GHZ avec des disques IDE...

Le changement de processeur n'apporte pas toujours de gain de performances spéctaculaires... 

Tu drevais peut être essayer si ta carte mère le permet d'augmenter le cache processeurs (en te faisant prêter une barrette de cache par un copain), sur certaines cartes mère avec un bus peu performant ça fait une différence significative...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cependant dans les tests que j'ai lu les AMD semblent un peu plus rapides que les Intels à fréquence d'horlogue équivalente... Mais ce n'est qu'un test du processeur pas de l'ensemble des composants qui vont autour...

A+

----------

## Tucs

Si tu utilises beaucoup linux, il faut savoir que l'overclocking ne marche quasiment jamais avec.

Le choix se situe plus au niveau du chipset de la carte mère utilisé. Certains ont une bien meilleur gestiondes ressources, par exemple pour l'usb...

----------

## Arcord

Moi j'opterais pour le P4. Son potentiel en overclocking est supérieur à celui d'un Athlon XP.

Je pense savoir de quoi je parle à ce niveau.

De plus, Linux me semble moins tolérant vis à vis de l'o/c que d'autres OS (Windows XP par exemple), donc prendre le P4 me semble plus sûr. Il peut aller au-delà de 3 GHz en o/c, donc même si tu n'y vas pas à fond, les perfs seront supérieurs à un XP 2400+ o/c en 2900+.

De plus, il ne faut pas se leurrer, les XP 2400+ montant aussi haut ne sont pas légion, tandis que la quasi totalité des P4 2,4 GHz dépasseront 3 GHz.

----------

## pounard

dans tous les cas l' overglaukage n' est pas une solution, et rapport qualité le prix les athlons xp sont toujours meilleurs que les p4, sachant qu' un athlon va quand meme couter bcp moins cher..

pis a fréquence équivalente l' athlon xp explose completement le p4, puisque l' appelation 2400 pour un athlon veut dire "equivalent a un p4 a 2400mhz" sachant qu' apres le xp 2400 va tourner a qqch pas loin de seulement 1800mhz réels...

moi je pense que si tu veut du bon matos prend chez amd avec une carte mere avec un chipset nforce(2 si tu peut) de chez nvidia, sachant qu' avec un p4 pour avoir des vrais performances tu devra mettre de la rdram et ca va te couter vraiment cher !

----------

## pounard

rectificatif: je me suis mal exprimé, un p4 a des meilleures performances sur certains calculs certes, mais l' athlon a aussi ses avantage (a appelation equivalente)

et je voulait dire par il faut de la rdram pour avoir des vraies perf pour ton p4 que si tu met pas de la rdram avec ton p4 il sera sous-exploité et donnera pas son maximum, vu comme ca l' athlon xp reste un meilleur investissement a pas tres cher

----------

